
Job loss due to AI – How bad is it going to be? - andreyk
https://www.skynettoday.com/editorials/ai-automation-job-loss
======
quaquaqua1
Bad for those who are unable (and/or unwilling) to adapt. Not as bad for those
who will learn the skills of the future and convince employers to hire and
retain them.

There used to be so many jobs that were in existence and now have been
automated away-- dockyard and factory line workers (robotic arms), ice
merchants (refrigerators), analog technicians (digital).

It is a sad reality that though these workers are capable of re-skilling, many
employers will not see fit to hire them.

That's the problem that needs to change really, and it's entirely due to human
biases.

